# Tallahassee,Fl Bottle Show



## muddyfingers (Apr 25, 2007)

First ever show in Tallahassee, for flyer check out https://home.comcast.net/~bkeen1234/bottles/flyer1.htm 

 For info and some of Tallahassee's local area bottles check out http://floridabottles.com/


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 16, 2009)

I picked up a flyer for this show, which is in May.

 Was it a good show last year?


----------



## Poison_Us (May 28, 2009)

My wife and I will be attending this one...will be our first.[]


----------

